# Looking for a new home



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

Looking for a forever home for my girls 2 and 4 years old mother and daughter .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Ethel/olive :Lovely girls...why are they being rehomed? What area do you live in? Can you give us a bit more info?Thank you


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Did you breed them? If not, you should contact their breeder first.


----------



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Did you breed them? If not, you should contact their breeder first.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> QOTN said:
> ...


----------



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

i love them so much I just feel so bad as kids want there windows open so cats can't go upstairs and then I'm putting them in the conservatory so I can open doors ect I've had mum for 4 years and daughter from birth . Just see them looking at me wanting to come out ( righty so ) but I can't incase they get out . It's very hard.


----------



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes I did breed her .


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Google flat cats. It's a window screen to stop cats getting out but you can still open the window.


----------



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

tried 2 different sorts didn't work they are not like normal cats they play fetch sit roll and can work things out and open doors


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If that is the only reason for rehoming them, you can use heavy duty window screens made of metal mesh in wooden frames hinged to the window frame with locks fitted to them so there is no way your cats would get out no matter how clever they are.

My OH made some for our windows some yrs ago as we had cats who kept getting out through the fanlights. They worked very well. If you are not good at DIY you could find a local joiner to make some for you. It shouldn't be too expensive. Much better than rehoming your lovely cats I'd have thought.


----------



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

chillminx said:


> If that is the only reason for rehoming them, you can use heavy duty window screens made of metal mesh in wooden frames hinged to the window frame with locks fitted to them so there is no way your cats would get out no matter how clever they are.
> 
> I really can't do that the landlord wouldn't let me


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My screens have done no damage to the window frames I promise you. The stick on type of window meshes do more damage to the paintwork as the velcro has to be stuck down.

Attaching the screens has involved using a couple of screws each side to attach the hinges to the window frame, and a screw at the bottom to fix the lock. The screens are barely visible from outside. Just look like a shadow, so they do not spoil the appearance of the house if that is what your landlord would object to.

I would not recommend putting the screens on all the windows as it might be too expensive. Decide which of the upstairs rooms you need to have the windows open wide (maybe the children's rooms) and then fit the screens there. The rest of the rooms you can fit restricters on the windows so they can't be opened more than a couple of inches.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...targid=kwd-17972982406&ref=pd_sl_9rkjonc8nz_e


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Ethel/olive said:


> Yes I did breed her .


In that case it would be best to contact your breed rescue. As you are aware Sphynx are not maintenance free cats and require a rather specialised home.

You could try Coriander at [email protected] or the Sphynx Cat club at [email protected]


----------



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

Ish the only difference is you need to bath them in the summer every 2 to 3 weeks and in the winter only once a mth and keep them warm I grew up with them so 40 odd years of experience with them they are the best cats so lovely . But a ex hubby and 4 kids and a full time job and doors being left open it's hard to keep them safe. I wasn't asking for help or advice simply looking for a fresh start for my girls where they find a person to spend time with them and give them the attention they deserve . This is far from easy . Easy would be letting then only have the one room to live in and pop I. When I can .im thinking of them not me.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Ethel/olive said:


> Ish the only difference is you need to bath them in the summer every 2 to 3 weeks and in the winter only once a mth and keep them warm I grew up with them so 40 odd years of experience with them they are the best cats so lovely . But a ex hubby and 4 kids and a full time job and doors being left open it's hard to keep them safe. I wasn't asking for help or advice simply looking for a fresh start for my girls where they find a person to spend time with them and give them the attention they deserve . This is far from easy . Easy would be letting then only have the one room to live in and pop I. When I can .im thinking of them not me.


I was simply giving you contact details. I am the welfare officer of a Siamese and Oriental cat club and I really do think specialists should be involved in rehoming pedigrees.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ethel/olive

Sometimes people post saying they want to rehome and then once it is discussed things are suggested that may help and enable the cats to stay put. I was just trying to help if the windows were the only issue in them having to be rehomed. That was all.

It sounds as though you have your hands full with 4 kids and a F/T job and I can see this would have an impact on you keeping the cats. I hope you manage to find a good home for them. They sound lovely cats, a tribute to your love and care.


----------



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

chillminx said:


> @Ethel/olive
> 
> Sometimes people post saying they want to rehome and then once it is discussed things are suggested that may help and enable the cats to stay put. I was just trying to help if the windows were the only issue in them having to be rehomed. That was all.
> 
> It sounds as though you have your hands full with 4 kids and a F/T job and I can see this would have an impact on you keeping the cats. I hope you manage to find a good home for them. They sound lovely cats, a tribute to your love and care.


Thank you this is why I cannot sell them as it's not about the money but had to put a price as it kept coming up pink . If I found the perfect person they could have them free I have over a mths box of food litter and biscuits 2 beds around 8 blankets a box full of toys . I really love them.


----------



## Ethel/olive (Jul 10, 2017)

Girls


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I suggest you contact Patsy at Rushden Persian Rescue. She takes in all breeds( and moggies) and has a huge soft spot for Sphynx so I am sure she will help you. Her rescue has hundreds of followers, many of them experienced in the more unusual breeds. 
Good Luck


----------

